# Post your LID menu pleez!



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I start my LID diet Monday.... I have some idea of things I'll be making to eat. But for those of you that have had to endure it, would you mind giving me a few days worth of example meals you would eat. I'm afraid I'll get very burned out on egg whites and veggies.... LoL!!

Thank you!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

It was easy for I am a vegetarian. Just don't eat iodize foods such a sea foods and also go by your nuke labs instructions and go from there. Shouldn't be a big deal!


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

No butter, no dairy... thats what I'm finding hard. Actually so far not been so bad. For breakfast I've had veggie egg white scrambles... very good (but would appreciate some toast with butter). Lunch I've done peanut butter jelly on rice cakes... not as good (again would appreciate some real bread). Dinner was wonderful last night actually. I made the beer bread in the cookbook, with organic pasta, and my homemade sauce with lots of fresh veggies and of course non-iodized salt. At first I was a bit unsure about the bread as it doesnt fluff but it was actually good. I dipped it in EVOO with cracked black pepper. YUM. But I think I'll attempt a real bread today. I have not ever made real yeast bread, so I'm sure it will take a few attempts. I am 100% carnivore, but I love my veggies too.... so far its not been so bad cutting out the meat. And for me 5oz all day, I mine as well just not have any. So, I'm shooting for no meat, but cant give up the eggs. And what about our weekly trip to the good 'Old Fashioned??? Yes, we have a Mayberry type ice cream shop right around the corner. I needed to have a reason to get that out of habit... hopefully this will help!!

It was difficult for me in the grocery. I think I cried a few times looking at sides of boxes for ingredients. Seems the more organic something is the more soy or seasalt it uses. I just want some butter and bread!! LoL!! Please dont mention cheese. My coffee seemed a bit lacking too... although I'll admit this morning my black coffee is quite yummy.

One day at a time.... LoL!!


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to share the breakfast I just made. OMG its so good! This will be a staple for me in these next couple weeks...

I made 3/4c of my yummy quaker oatmeal with no butter... added about 3-4 tsp of sugar. Then had a revelation! I turned my morning oatmeal into a cookie!! LoL!! I added 2 spoonful of my LID allowed peanut butter, and 1 spoonful of powdered cocoa (not nesquick but the real 100% baking cocoa). I'm eating a big warm bowl of no bake cookie goodness!!! YUM!!

I can see me making a bowl of this for my sweet tooth at night!


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

CareBear3030 said:


> I have to share the breakfast I just made. OMG its so good! This will be a staple for me in these next couple weeks...
> 
> I made 3/4c of my yummy quaker oatmeal with no butter... added about 3-4 tsp of sugar. Then had a revelation! I turned my morning oatmeal into a cookie!! LoL!! I added 2 spoonful of my LID allowed peanut butter, and 1 spoonful of powdered cocoa (not nesquick but the real 100% baking cocoa). I'm eating a big warm bowl of no bake cookie goodness!!! YUM!!
> 
> I can see me making a bowl of this for my sweet tooth at night!


Please continue to post anything yummy you come up with. I was looking over the low iodine cookbook today and thinking I might GAG just reading it. However, your oatmeal I might be able to live on for 2 weeks!


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Another trick so far thats helping me, I spent an hour cutting up fruit the other day... watermelon, cantelope, grapes, I have plenty of bananas on hand. Whenever I start craving something sweet, even salty, or even just "I'm board and wanna shove something in my mouth"... its extremely helpful for me to be able to open the fridge and have the cold juicy fruit to grab!


----------

